# Thinking we made a mistake..



## Coldone (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, it's a slurry question.. A friend and I figured we would take a shot at the Skeeter Pee recipe.. We mixed everything as the directions suggested but there seems to be no reaction with the introduced slurry.. Is it possible to add a yeast package to get something started?


----------



## femki (Apr 22, 2012)

How long has it been since you added the slurry? Maybe try giving it a good stir / whipping to introduce some oxygen.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2012)

It wont be immediate especially with a skeeter pee. I would make a starter yeast as this is a hostile (very acidic) environment so getting a good yeast starter going is what should be done even with a slurry.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Depending on the yeast strain and the health of the slurry, it sometimes takes a few days to see activity. Under perfect conditions, you can see activity in as few as a couple hours. Keeping it in a semi-warm area will also help it get started. Once, it's rockin & rollin, you can move it back to a cooler area if you'd like.


----------



## Coldone (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.. I'll give a whip and see what becomes.. It's only been about 24hrs so time will tell..


----------



## femki (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it bubbling happily away?


----------



## Coldone (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope.. Sadly no bubbles.. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Coldone (Apr 24, 2012)

Actually.. There's no fermentation going on at all.. It's just sitting here at 1.07 SG. We followed the directions and it's been 4 days with nothing going on.. The slurry we used just settles to the bottom and nothing.. If I add a yeast package.. Would that mess it up?


----------



## femki (Apr 25, 2012)

4 days with no activity.. I'd say it's not going to get started. I'd get a starter going of EC-1118 and dump it in. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/my-pee-fermenting-6446/index3.html#post44888\

I'm not sure if you should rack off your slurry or not.


----------



## Coldone (Apr 25, 2012)

Well... Nothing yesterday and today.. I have bubbles, bit of froth on the surface so looking like its starting.. Now to get it to 1.05 and finish the recipe


----------



## Coldone (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty happy to report it went from zip to this!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2012)

Did that slurry finally take off or did you make a starter? Did you warm it up? What do you think got it going? Inquiring minds want to know!!! LOL


----------



## Coldone (Apr 26, 2012)

I did nothing!! I had planned on tossing in some yeast after work yesterday since nothing had happened.. And poof.. Bubbles and slight surface foam.. Today.. As above.. 

Guess the suns gotta shine on a dogs butt once in awhile..


----------



## Coldone (May 3, 2012)

So.. Everything is going great and at .096 SG, I racked it and placed it into a clean and sanitized carboy. So.. Curious now... Do you guys top up your carboys? Or just leave it the way it is? Here's how's it's looking!!


----------



## Arne (May 3, 2012)

As it is skeeter pee, I usually don't worry about the topping up much. It is usually fast enough nuthin too bad happens to it. I am not sayin it is right, just the way I do it. One more bit of advice, you would be well serverd to start another batch. The stuff disappears like magic. Arne.


----------



## Coldone (May 4, 2012)

That's great advice!! Just need the sun to pop up out here in order to sit out on the deck on a hot day  

So the recipe called for Sparkloid.. Would using kieselsol and chitosan do the same thing?


----------



## pjd (May 4, 2012)

Coldone said:


> That's great advice!! Just need the sun to pop up out here in order to sit out on the deck on a hot day
> 
> So the recipe called for Sparkloid.. Would using kieselsol and chitosan do the same thing?


 
Yes it will do the same thing and it is easier to rack off the lees with it than it is with sparkoloid. 
Phil


----------



## Coldone (May 5, 2012)

Thanks!! Ya I couldn't find the sparkloid so went with that route instead.. It's clearing nicely


----------

